# i'm looking to adopt Iranian or pakistani or tumbler pigeon and i pay for shipping



## Cleveland Flyer (Jun 23, 2013)

hi i am a young pigeon flyer if you could help me get started with some ((Iranian pigeons or Pakistani pigeons or Iraqi pigeons)) and i will pay for shipping and box ..PLEASE!!!!!!
my email : [email protected]
Cellphone: 1216 403 8718


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Do you want below average birds? I am hoping to find you some through the clubs. When i got started, i would take whatever i could, even from the streets. Now, when i am offered good birds, i do not take them. I only ask for their junk birds, because i am more interested in smart and friendly birds that can out fly the predators and live to fly again. And not fly for many hours, very high in the sky. 
I am assuming you want the best of endurance type high flyers.


----------



## Cleveland Flyer (Jun 23, 2013)

actually i have English tipplers now and good ones but i still like Iranian pigeons more!!!


----------

